# First Setup: Expobar Leva DB + Rocket Fausto



## 0044 (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks a lot to everyone who kindly gave me advice in New Members Session!

I got myself an Expobar Leva Dual Boiler with a Rocket Fausto grinder. They arrived yesterday. I think I will need a tamping mat, a more solid tamper and many other accessories. Oh and a couple of cups & saucers.









It took me FOREVER & lots of beans to dial in a shot. It is drinkable but I don't think I've quite nailed it yet (at the moment it takes Fausto 11.4 seconds to grind 18g beans and yield 38g of coffee, using Gaslight Blend from Bella Barista). Will try to look at all the related threads in this forum to get more info. There are soooo much to learn but I'm really excited.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice one. Looking good. Dialling in gets easier with practice, and also you've maybe yet to find a bean that really floats your boat. It's very subjective and takes a while until you've tried enough to decide your preferences. And then beans are seasonal so it all starts again! All part of the fun.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

That's amazing Latte Art there, specially for a first setup. Good job!

Don't worry on how long the grinder took to grind 18g. The burrs will need to season, so that time will change. How long was the pour time? The Gaslight is a good and well balanced blend, so you should be ok to start. I found recently (after ALL those years!) that a shorter ratio (say, 18g in, 32g out in 35 seconds, instead of the more traditional 1:2; 18g in and 36g out) would produce a sweeter and more intense beverage which would suit milk based drinks better. Have you thought about what and where your next beans are going to be from?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Leva DB is an excellent machine.  Very nice setup.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Congratulations, uk dialing code....sorry 0044







that's a lovely set up I'm sure you have it polished within an inch of its life, I have to agree with @MediumRoastSteam that's very good art so quickly, unfortunately the new set up is a bean killer until you get everything just so but what a nice problem you have eh!


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

How do you find the Rocket Fausto grinder ?


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Really nice set up, the machines look great side by side.

Can't say the same for your forum name mind you, did you pick it by pressing your nose into the key board? Lol


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

cool so it works well i need a grinder to go with my Synchronika Was looking at the E37S or the rocket not sure which


----------



## peanuts (Oct 3, 2017)

Very envious of your setup. I am a complete novice at this sort of level and wondered if your experience so far would steer me away from either expobar or grinder given the additional learning curve

Thanks


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

peanuts said:


> Very envious of your setup. I am a complete novice at this sort of level and wondered if your experience so far would steer me away from either expobar or grinder given the additional learning curve
> 
> Thanks


The learning curve is steeper with lower class equipment with less thermal stability or/and lower grind quality


----------

